# Chef/Kitchen Clogs



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Im looking to to buy a pair of decent clogs to wear at work and what not. I dont really want to spend like 100 bucks just enough to get a decent pair of clogs that will help my back, feet, and my mind so to speak. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## powers (Dec 7, 2006)

Are you standing in one place or running around. If standing in one place get a higher healed clog, that will help your back and posture over a 16 hr shift. If running around get flat or negative heal. I don't know any brands in that price range. Maybe Burks or shoes for crews. I wear modelista, which run around 140 or so. They are worth the investment, the cheaper ones usually don't last as long or provide the proper support. I'm no clog expert, just a picky consumer.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

You sure you want clogs? Contrary to what a lot of people say, they are not magic, and regardless of clog-style or normal, intelligent-style, you get what you pay for, cheap shoes are cheap shoes.

Yes, it's true, I hate those #$%^&-ing things they call clogs. During my apprenticeship, over 20 years ago, I was press-ganged into wearing them, and that's when the hate-affair started. The wood style ones are about as flexible as ski-boots, and the back-less design does not allow for foam inserts, or in my case orthotic inserts, and plus they're loud and clunky. Birkenstocks are far superior, with many models that have backs but again they ain't cheap.


----------



## morffin (May 4, 2006)

I go for the Birkenstock too......the basic 
http://www.allheartchefs.com/bk-prof...ing-clogs.html
which last around three years on my feet in high traffic zones. Zero back or feet problems, no slippage. Take out the insoles and fully washable and dry in ten seconds. Excellent kitchen shoe, at not a bad price. :


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

I just bought Shoes for Crews for the whole staff, let them choose between a clog or a traditional lace up sneaker. I was a clog wearer for 10 years, and just went to the sneaker and have been really enjoying it. These are only $19.98 for the basic clog or sneaker, but they also have more European style clogs for $50ish. Even if I have to replace them every year they seem to be a good shoe for the price.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

SHOES FOR CREWSÂ[emoji]174[/emoji] > Men's Slip-Resistant Footwear > Steel Toe Boots and Shoes > Steel Toe Defender - men's / black

I bought my first non-slip shoes at wal mart for $20. You get what you pay for. Also, I prefer smooth surfaced shoes, if you have shoes that look cool with fancy stitching, expect those grooves to fill up with food.

I highly recommend these shoes for crews defenders. $53, expensive yes, but they have outlasted 3 pairs of $20 walmart shoes, so they more than paid for themselves and still feel good after so much use and abuse.

One of my biggest problems with buying nice shoes is that I may get called in to help wash dishes, and then my nice shoes are sopping wet. Be sure to have a less expensive backup.


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

Are you in this business for the long run, why not go for the $100+ shoes. After waitressing and now cheffing for 15 years I would NEVER go to a discount or "mall" shoe store again. This business is hard on the body, the right kind of shoe can not only help keep you going, but can help prevent back and hip problems.

I am not saying that clogs are the only answer, I will SWEAR by my Danskos! They saw me through culinary school (12 hour days, 7 days a week) They saw me through trekking through Europe, and they saw me cooking in a kitchen 8-10 hours a day, while I was pregnant.

I paid about $115 for them which figures to what .38 a day?

On thr cheaper side I have heard other people swear by Crocs. They run about $24-32


----------



## chefleon (Apr 2, 2007)

Klogs. With a "K". They're like $60 and they last longer than Birks and they're more comfortable than Danskos. Dansko is great for the back and knees, and it's nice to be elevated and slip-proof, but they hurt the feet. At least my high-arched feet. I tolerated them for a long time. And I love the Birks, but those leather ones are for suckers (like me), and those plastic ones, I dunno, they just don't feel good. I've gone through three pairs of them, mind you. But the Klogs are right on, and when they wear out after 18 months, you buy some more, but not at Zappos anymore. I found mine at some random store on the upper east side, luckily, because I had settled for the Danskos again and they were killing me. 
But you know how we all have such a high tolerance for pain and suffering.


----------



## munchers (Apr 4, 2007)

i would suggest a pair of birkenstock shoes/ clogs they are great and lately a lot of chef are wearing the rubbery ones. But i personaly wouldnt be a fond favourate of the rubber type i still prefer the leather one. Very comfy and at a reasonable price.
Hope that helps you.


----------



## cinesous (May 4, 2006)

I wear the high sole Klog from "klogs". Best shoe i've worn in a kitchen in 20yrs. I wear them on my day off... sad


----------



## chefderrick (Apr 4, 2007)

clogs, Klogs, whatever you want to call them are a complete wate of money in my opinion, i absolutly hat them for the kitchen. the only thing i have ever and will ever wear in the kitchen are steel toe shoes, and you can get lightweight runner style that are not that heavy or clunky plus if you ever drop a frozen gooseneck on your toes you wont crush them


----------



## vapour (May 3, 2007)

I personally like Dansko. I've had mine for about 5 years now. They've got a bit of a "heel" on them, and backless. Which makes it hard to run sometimes, but still a great shoe nonetheless. I've never treated them with a protective spray,yet any dirt or stains just wipe off so easily. I love them and paid just over $150 for them. You get what you pay for. Like any shoe youhave to break them in and have them mould to your feet. So the first week will be uncomfortable, I wont lie,but after that, your feet and back will thank you in the long run.


----------



## brianthecook (May 2, 2007)

Shoes for crews has a dansko clone thats 50 bucks. I got a pair and they lasted me about 2 years. I liked them because when you squat down to get in a reach-in the heel of your foot comes out of the shoe so it doesn't fold over the front of the shoe thus preventing the wrinkling of the leather, therefore making it easy to clean after you get food build-up on them. For fifty bucks they served their job well. They would have lasted longer if I took the time to condition the leather every now and then. They died when the leather finally cracked due to fatigue and drying out. Two years in the kitchen is a long time, and they don't cost 112 dollars like danko either.


----------



## brianthecook (May 2, 2007)

Shoes for crews has a dansko clone thats 50 bucks. I got a pair and they lasted me about 2 years. I liked them because when you squat down to get in a reach-in the heel of your foot comes out of the shoe so it doesn't fold over the front of the shoe thus preventing the wrinkling of the leather, therefore making it easy to clean after you get food build-up on them. For fifty bucks they served their job well. They would have lasted longer if I took the time to condition the leather every now and then. They died when the leather finally cracked due to fatigue and drying out. Two years in the kitchen is a long time, and they don't cost 112 dollars like danko either.


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

My vote is for Shoes for Crews.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

I agree with you on the steel toe opinion. I think clogs are crap because they never stay on my foot, not to mention with my HUGE feet my shoes already look like clown shoes. Put me in clogs and I might as well dye my hair ketchup red and call myself ronald...


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Bragging about the HUGE feet,eh? 

Sorry,it's early...and as a female,I HAD to say it.


----------



## kona (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a pair of Dansko and I call them my torture instrument. They cost about 125 and I have cussed them out each day that I have worn them. I keep wearing them cuz I paid way too much money to throw away


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

I understand...after I posted it I instantly thought: "Crap...SOMEBODY is going to have to comment on this before they let it slide any further..."


----------



## angeliab (Jul 25, 2006)

shoes for crews
i have the euro style clogs and love them


----------



## geoffgeoff (May 30, 2011)

I have worn Birks, Dansko, crocs, and Troentorp steel-toe picassos.  The birks, danskos and Picassos wil all last about them same, 3 years with some maintenance.  Crocs and shoes for crews not so much, maybe a year.  If you're strict about your budget I would suggest SFC.  They are cofortable right out of the box and wear very well. They're definitely soft-shoe design.  Crocs I don't much care for in commercial kitchens.  They are comfortable but don't last long at all. 

The pair of London birks I had were awesome.  I had them for three years and resoled them 1 a year.  AFter the 3rd year I developed a crack in the crease between the toe and top of the foot and had to retire them.

That brings me to the clogs.  I prefer clogs because they truly do give your foot and back the support necessary to crush a busy day.

I had one pair of Danskos that I loved and one pair that I hate.  They are the same size, make and model, but Danskos are all hand made.  There was an irregularity in my last pair of Danskos that essentially crippled my left foot after 10-11 hours in the kitchen.  But let me say the reason I bought the second pair was because I loved the first ones so much.

I now wear Picasso steel toes and they are everything I look for in a kitchen shoe.  They feel like slippers, they have incredible support, they are very sturdy and safe, and they are durable.  Worth every penny.


----------



## deacon (Jan 13, 2011)

I love my danskos and so does my German Shepherd. I had my new pair for 3 weeks and I left them out and fell asleep. Well, she decided she would use them as a chew toy and I woke up to the sound of knawing, she had chewed almost the entire top off.

Back to the shoe preference...I can't imagine work life without my Danskos, I'm even thinking of buying a pair for non work life. Although that first month with a new pair is hell on the feet, mainly my toes and top of my feet until the leather comforms, then it's comfort for the next few years. I've tried Birki's and a lot of other types of shoes, they just made my back hurt everyday, we're all built a little different so happy searching for your perfect shoe.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I love my danskos too.. and my dog seems pretty indifferent to them.. sorry yours likes them, Deacon!  Now that it's hot we're in shorts instead of kitchen pants and I decided to be stylish (why I have no idea) and wear runners instead of my clogs... well tomorrow I am back to clogs and I don't care how geeky I look.. I need the comfort thing going on..


----------



## momandchef (Dec 15, 2010)

AtlTournant said:


> Bragging about the HUGE feet,eh?
> 
> Sorry,it's early...and as a female,I HAD to say it.


You know what they say about big feet........ Big shoes /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

I have a pair of crocs & I love them. They are comfy, stay on when I run and super EASY to clean. Of course they are hideously ugly, and I wear them no ware else, but for me in the kitchen they are perfect. I got them from the Croc's outlet, cost less than $50.


----------



## srmax (Jun 7, 2011)

The key thing to remember is that whatever brand you buy, you need to be sure and research the heck out of those shoes first. Ask others how long they last, how well they grip, do they maintain their comfort over a prolonged period of time? Consider whether, based on your experience in your kitchen, you would be better off with a steel toe shoe or alloy toe shoe? If you work in a wet environment, make sure they are verified waterproof.

In short, any of the brands mentioned (Birkenstock, Crocs, Klogs, Dansko) have good points and bad points. If you can establish what's most important to you for your specific situation, you will be much happier as a shopper.

Full disclosure: I work for SR Max Slip Resistant Shoes, so I have a bias towards our shoes. However, I also work with clients in multiple industries who have used all of these brands, so I've heard all the good and bad points about them.


----------



## amann nagi (Jun 7, 2011)

The shoes you choose to wear greatly depend on what you do on an average day, and can also be greatly influenced by where you actually work.

I personally wear Crocs.

The company produces a bistro range, specifically designed for use in kitchens.

http://www.crocs.com/crocs-bistro/10075,default,pd.html

The shoes, in my opinion, are rather unattractive. On the plus side though, they are extremely comfortable, Very slip resistant (even on oily floors), and can be cleaned up in a second using nothing but bleach and water.

Working on a golf course, I walk a lot, Both within the kitchens, as well as on the grounds.

The shoes have held up well to the less than favourable conditions for a good 8 months now, and still going strong.

Also, These things are a steal at just $40.

This opinion is somewhat biased, as I have only ever had 2 other pairs of clogs prior to this;

Holeys PROtek - PROline clogs:

Dirt cheap. The reason for the low cost becomes evident in a few short months. The shoes are great! Just don't expect them to last.

Dansko Narrow pro

I loved The look and security provided by these shoes. I did however, find them uncomfortable to wear, particularly on long shifts. Also, rather costly!

SR max clogs look and sound nuts! I think i'll try em out for my next pair!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## demo121 (May 16, 2011)

sorry, this is way too personal a post to read everyones post and relate back to it, my personal experience is ...

for years i wore SEIKA out of cannada, back in the late 90's i swore by em but i think quality has gone down, and they are like 120 for cloggs, NO thanks

i threw a pair of BIRKENSTOCKS in there but they are too loose fitting for me

then I tried DANSKO, just lace up, also no thanks, the tread pattern is REALLY thin and they wear on the balls of the foot very easily, turning them into slip and slide shoes, and i had to replace them for 120$ a pair in under 14 months.

I went  to SHOES FOR CREWS after that and tried lace up with steel toe, i do not recomend because after lots of walking the steel will break through the inside of toe and rub your foot, AND while it seems like a safety thing, I personally have never SEEN nor WORKED with anyone who has broken toes or had feet injuries due to .. well .. ANYTHING. so i say no to steel toes.

I have FINALLY resolved to the 50$ pair of SHOES FOR CREWS  Euro clogg, they are economical, comfy, and last me about  .... ummm .. 9-14 months. my last couple jobs have been large kitchens with lots of ground to cover so they lasted ABOUT a year. i had one job thrown in there in a small kitchen as a Night line sous chef and didnt have to walk much and one pair lasted almost my entire 18 months of employment. I also like that the insoles are easily removeable and replaceable with an insole of choice. i just cant drop 120 or so on a pair of shoes that last 8-14 months.


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

I've found that changing my shoes mid work shift helps a lot.

Job I had that was 15 hours on my feet I wore BMX/Skater shoes (Airwalk/Vans loosely tied) and then switched to Xtratuf boots half way through shift.

I want clogs again, though. I like being able to pull my feet out of my shoes effortlessly and massaging my arches on the heels of the shoes.

Too much information, I know. </footinmouthsmiley>


----------



## chefet (Jun 11, 2011)

Dansko Most of the time!! I have tried Birks, shoes for crews another type of birks... The only problem I have with them is, after about 5 months a crack develops on the right ball of my shoe after 5 pairs and this happening to all of them I had to think very hard before getting the next pair. I sent them back and they replaced them this one time for free. I figured I would go and try another pair, after all they were free. I think my all time favorite are the leather birks with cork sole I have had them for 4 years, the sole of the shoe has been replaced once the leather and foot bed are still in good condition, but they are red. So they are my around the house shoe for now, until I get out of the corporate black. I were dansko now but I think now having thought this out a little I'm buying some black leather birks for my next round of shoe!!


----------



## chefet (Jun 11, 2011)

What ever you do.... Please don't buy crocks. I can't stand "those" people!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

You can't stand people who wear crocks? Well up your nose with a rubber hose./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif I've worn leather crocks for years.


----------



## chefmagnum (Jul 7, 2011)

what culinary school makes you go for 12 hour days 7 days a week??


----------



## jedimind (Jul 9, 2011)

Quinn01 said:


> Im looking to to buy a pair of decent clogs to wear at work and what not. I dont really want to spend like 100 bucks just enough to get a decent pair of clogs that will help my back, feet, and my mind so to speak.
> 
> Thanks guys!


i've had nice clogs and cheap clogs but once i bought a pair of 6" work boots for $60 i've never used anything else. i get 1.5-2yr of use. for maintenance i just wipe 'em down every night with a damp towl, then dry it off and apply shoe polish a couple times a month as needed.


----------



## haole (Jul 9, 2011)

Croc bistro all the way. I Go through about a pair a year. The backless design is great to keep you cooler, and they are very comfortable. A huge tip: no matter what shoe you buy, go to a podiatrist and get properly fitted for an insole. plantar fasciitis is a very coom problem for people who are on their feet all day, and it's not fun. The insoles usually last for a very long time (I've had mine for three years.) Well worth the $100 I spent for the insoles. Also, wearing non slip shoes on asphalt will wear them much faster then normal kitchen wear, so I always bring something else to wear when I'm not working. Even a short walk to the car will take it's toll. 

And if you buy shoes and they are uncomfortable and you can't return them, throw them out. Eat the money you spent and get a new pair. Its not worth $100 to have sore feet every day.


----------



## matt malone (Jan 25, 2012)

does anyone know of any chef clogs that are CSA (canada safety agency) approved?


----------



## french dough (Jul 13, 2012)

Croc Bistro, White, No Other


----------



## doug lear (Oct 28, 2012)

I've been wearing professional kitchen clogs now for over 12 years and I've had Birki's, super Birki's and Klogs brand,..I'm not a huge fan of the cork insoles in the Birki's line so i always replace with somethng more cushined. The Klogs brand professional line is really comfortable..either one of the three will make a good clog for you,...all under 80 hard earned dollars


----------



## chefcameron (Apr 18, 2013)

foodpump said:


> You sure you want clogs? Contrary to what a lot of people say, they are not magic, and regardless of clog-style or normal, intelligent-style, you get what you pay for, cheap shoes are cheap shoes.
> 
> Yes, it's true, I hate those #$%^&-ing things they call clogs. During my apprenticeship, over 20 years ago, I was press-ganged into wearing them, and that's when the hate-affair started. The wood style ones are about as flexible as ski-boots, and the back-less design does not allow for foam inserts, or in my case orthotic inserts, and plus they're loud and clunky. Birkenstocks are far superior, with many models that have backs but again they ain't cheap.


I have to disagree, clogs the best shoes for cooking. They may be stiff but you need something with high levels of support when standing for 12-16 hours a day. Just buck up and pay 160 buck for a great pair of wooden clogs. crocs are bull shit dont waste your money. and if your flat footed go get fitted at a shoe store!


----------



## melliemel (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a pair of Danskos and a pair of Crocs and I love them both. I do find it easier to move about the kitchen in my crocs. When I was standing still at the bakery I liked using my Dansko's because they put less pressure on my back.


----------



## chefsteveo (Jun 19, 2013)

I am looking for a company that sells clogs only at restaurant shows.  I think the name was the clog lady but not sure can anyone help me out.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Perhaps this is it? http://thecloglady.tripod.com/id12.html


chefsteveo said:


> I am looking for a company that sells clogs only at restaurant shows. I think the name was the clog lady but not sure can anyone help me out.


----------



## mjimenez (Jul 7, 2013)

chefleon said:


> Klogs. With a "K". They're like $60 and they last longer than Birks and they're more comfortable than Danskos. Dansko is great for the back and knees, and it's nice to be elevated and slip-proof, but they hurt the feet. At least my high-arched feet. I tolerated them for a long time. And I love the Birks, but those leather ones are for suckers (like me), and those plastic ones, I dunno, they just don't feel good. I've gone through three pairs of them, mind you. But the Klogs are right on, and when they wear out after 18 months, you buy some more, but not at Zappos anymore. I found mine at some random store on the upper east side, luckily, because I had settled for the Danskos again and they were killing me.
> But you know how we all have such a high tolerance for pain and suffering.


2 part answer. Birkenstocks? how do they Klogs last longer? the entire shoe minus the insert i plastic lol.

Everyone is going to say something a bit different simply because everyone is different. Some swear by a brand, mine is Birkenstocks the full plastic ones, the leather ones will eventually crack, not as easy to clean and so forth.. but the plastic ones i got cost me $100ish. First pair saw me through 3+ years of service.

Note though before i found birks, i went through 3 different pairs of shoes fellow line cooks loved, but at the end they weren't for me. Some i felt i had to break in and put self through some pain and the shoe never ended up really getting broken in the way i wanted. Thankfully to craigslist i was able to sell them used and only loose a small %. But it's going to happen.

Birkenstocks are a little like clown shoes. They are a little bigger than the normal shoe you would normally pick and a little loose like you shake your foot a bit inside, but i got to tell you once you move around i'm not slipping inside them and the added natural size to the shoe helps (at least me) stay a bit cooler during service and at the end of the night, i can take out the insert, wash the entire thing, dry them and be on my way in less than 2 minutes. Worth every single penny IMHO.

Note though, 2nd pair i got squeaks a bit when i walk, i don't remember if my other pair started like that (these are only 2-3 months old) but once in the kitchen with all the background noise you don't hear it at all (could be a defect? in mine? lol)


----------



## vincent freyne (Nov 24, 2013)

I call mine the "cripplers"


----------



## sydneycanuck (Oct 21, 2013)

Why not use work boots?? I wear a pair of Steel Capped, Heat Proof, Acid Proof, Oil Proof and Slip Proof. Paid $100 for them and have used them for 2 years now.


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

I've used Dansko and Saneks my whole life. Always liked them both pretty much equal. I just recently picked up a pair of MOZO, by Marcus Samuelsson and I love them.


----------



## chef carrasco (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi, I wear size 15 wide. I am looking everywhere in the web but so far I have not found anything yet. I have seen Dansko shoes in different websites. Does anybody knows where I can get some shoes around $130.00.

Thank you,

Chef Carrasco


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

I wear size 15 super birkis they work great for me, can't stand to wear anything else now. They cost about $80, and are the ugliest shoe ever made.


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

RSuper duper forum, its so personal for everyone! Im surprised im the first to mention	naot. I wore birks until about four years ago when I was working at any indian spot pouring tomato curry into a bus tub and a single huge molten drop splooshed directly into that sweet spot at the top that your pants leave open sometimes. Its still my biggest scar. So I swore off clogs and bought some steel toe combat boots. My feet were invincible to lowboys, walkin doors and #10 cans but it really #&$%ed my ankles up. So I asked EVERY chef I knew, the guys at shoe stores and the guys at my knife shop who have a huge line of just about everything. naot stands for national association for orthopedic therapy, their shoes are supposed to mimic walkin in sand. I dont think theyre supposed to be made for kitchens per se but theyr slip resistant, look quite similar to birks and are well made so they stand up as least as long (im going on a year and a half\minimal wear). But the one defining thing for me is that these are the most comfortable shoes ive ever worn, hands down. I will be hard pressed to ever wear another shoe in the kitchen


----------



## davehriver (Jan 13, 2012)

Try a pair of Crocs.  I wear them any time I can.  If they don't work for you at work you will still use them.


----------



## alacarte (Dec 2, 2013)

after 10 years in the kitchen i have found my personal favourite shoe.. its made by an Australian company under the export label "global chef" they are a short cut boot so it stops at the ankle like a clog, but offers full inclosed leather, non slip sole and a steel cap toe. absolutley fantastic, with a culinary discount i got a pair for Aus $65.


----------



## nocturne (May 21, 2012)

I just bought a pair of Mozo Sharz two days ago and so far their ok. I've had more comfort before but they really are designed for the line. I've worn shoes where I'm running up and down the line and they seem to let my feet slide within the shoe or the shoe will slip on a greasy spot on the floor. The Mozos don't have this issue at all and are actually pretty good. I know walkingcompany.com had a sale on them last week you might want to check those out.


----------



## picase55 (May 23, 2013)

Alpro by Birkenstock are a great shoe. I have been using them for about 4 months and my legs and feet feel fine after 14 hr shift. Though they do take a little while to break in.


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

I swore by dansko for years and still love them although i live in sweden now and as ironic as it is the name dansko ( translates to danish shoe) they cant be found here so i bought a pair when i was back in the us broke them in when i got here and one was stitched wrong and kills my feet. i ended up in a pair of birki and i cant say anythign bad they are rubber you can pull the cork soles and run them through dish. they are very wide and the non slip is great.


----------

